# Between Deauville and Calais Port



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi ,
At the moment stopped in Deauville Normandy and now looking for recommendations for any nice Aires or camping municipals between Deauville and Calais Port preferably close to the coast.Am loking for at least four good stops en route.
Grateful for any recommendations 
Thanks all


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Heres a few, take your pick, all aires we've visited and all in our database :wink: 

Honfleur.
St Valery en Caux.
Dieppe.
Criel sur Mer.
Le Treport.
St Valery sur Somme.
Le Crotoy (x2).
Berck Plage.
Le Touquet Paris Plage (x2).
Le Portel.

Pete


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

peejay said:


> Heres a few, take your pick, all aires we've visited and all in our database :wink:
> 
> Honfleur.
> St Valery en Caux.
> ...


Great thanks , I've heard the St Valery en Caux is not suited to a 7.5 mt / 4T motorhome , is that right ?

Wyn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

St valery is a very popular aire with units parked very close together so advice would be to arrive early to get a good spot.
We've had no problems with => 6mtr vans including our current A class there but it depends how good you are at reversing into tight spots  
You shouldn't have any problems with all the other aires mentioned.

Pete


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We thought we would try St Valery yesterday on the way home. Nightmare, feared for my life as we met a french car as we were coming down, after having to reverse in the aire as it was full. The french car wouldnt budge and expected us to go up the large kerb so they could get by. Husband was fine but l definately wont be asking him to take me there again. Honfleur and Le Touquet are great.
Dawn


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Honfleur (€5) and Le Treport (€7.20) are both good and include electricity. I think the one at Le Treport is having rising bollards fitted and a pay-meter. We were there about 10 days ago and work was in progress. There is a similar system in use at Etretat but no electricity there. There is also a free aire at Le Treport over the other side of the marina but no electricity there either.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We were at Honfleur for 3 days leaving yesterday. It was 9 euros and we were lucky enough to get electric. We were also at Le Treport last Thursday and the man was still collecting the money. 
Dawn


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

*Tardinghen - La Ferme de l'Horloge*

Close to Wissant on the coast south of Calais. Beautiful spot with 3 areas of the farm to choose from. The services are at the farm. We stayed on the Fleur des Champs which has great views over the Channel. 5 euros for the night including services (extra for electric I think).

http://www.sitedes2caps.fr/


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Didn't somebody say on a recentl post that the Le Tourquet aires were closing shortly?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Dieppe
St Valery Sur Somme
ACSI card makes some sites cheap
Le Treport (worried about metering!)
Bologne
Calais
Etretat
St Valery En Caux
Veuilles Sur Mer (or something like that)
Honfleur


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about this one?

equihen-plage


----------

